# Kids and Knives



## Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

What does everyone believe is a good age to allow a young child to carry/have his/her own knife.  My husband doesn't remember NOT having a knife.  Growing up on a farm, it is common practice.  Both my nephews have small pocket knives.  My one nephew did slice his hand open with it while they were travelling back home, he was 7 at the time.  I thought that was a bit young to give a child a knife to, but then what do I know, I grew up a city girl and I never had a knife as a young child 

So, what do you all think and what were your experiences?  How young were you and why did you start to carry?


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 7, 2006)

Think my first was a pen knife that I used for whittling in cub scouts.  Never slashed a hand open or anything, though I've seen plenty of people do it.  Not sure what age I'd advocate giving a knife as a carry item to a child, but if they're taught responsibility with it (and reflect that responsibility), I don't see the concern.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 7, 2006)

I received my first knife (a small 3-blade "stockman") when I was 6 or 7.  Why?  'cause everyone carried a knife and it was a "rite of passage" to be considered old enough to carry one.

As to the appropriate age, it's going to depend on the child and their level of responsibilty/maturity...there are some adults running around with weapons that shouldn't have them.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2006)

This is an awesome thread on the subject here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=538569#post538569

I kind of weigh in on my opinions there.

Much of my extended family were weapon freaks. A lot of this had to do with their environment and such. Both My grandpa and my uncle on my moms side had firearms all over their houses in different hiding places, and all over their cars (usually 1 under the seat, 1 in the glove box, and 1 in the trunk). They lived in Detroit and had each been in more then 1 shooting.

My grandma and the women of the family were sheltered from all that. So my mom was a hoplophobe (sp?) when it came to sharp things and firearms. My father had some guns that she could do nothing about, but she wouldn't even keep sharp knives in the kitchen.

Kind of silly if you ask me.

Anyways, I grew up to be completely obsessed with them. See!? SEE what happends?!?! Don't let your kids grow up like me!!!!! Save THem!!! LET them use guns and knives at a young age, otherwise, they'll grow up and be CrAzY like me... :ROFLMAO:

Seriously, though, being overprotective and afraid to let you kids use tools like knives for example is not a good thing, IMHO. I believe that it is better to show them the right way to use things like firearms and knives at a young age. Chances are they will get their hands on a knife when your not looking. Chances are great that a curious kid will seek out the guns in the house, or at a friends house where the parents don't responsibly lock them up. If you have taught them safety and proper use, there is less of a likelyhood of an accident then if you have tried to shelter them from these realities.

That's my thought on the subject, anyhow...

Paul


----------



## Dark (Jun 7, 2006)

I started off at 4 or 5 and now have a collection of over 70 knives and 24 swords.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> I started off at 4 or 5 and now have a collection of over 70 knives and 24 swords.



We have a new thread in the sword forum called "members and their swords"  If you have any pics, all it will take is a supporting membership and you can attach them for us all to see


----------



## monkey (Jun 8, 2006)

I started around 7.Now Calif has strick laws yet some think they are gang members & feel the knfe & dope are the thing.Some cases here the kids get guns & well you know the rest there.Too many follow what the Rap music say insted of just listening to it.Sad it use to be peacefull in Chico.Now we're #1 party nation by Playboy Mag & the mass of young kids 13-18 beleave beer & drugs are the way to be cool.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 8, 2006)

We let our son get a swiss army knife when he was about 10, now at age 12 he just got a nice pocket knife. He knows safety very well. Other kids may be ok at an earlier age but you have to judge each childs level of maturity. He did get his first Daisy BB gun when he was 5.


----------



## bydand (Jun 8, 2006)

I think it all depends on the individual child.  My 8 year old has had a small pocktknife for the past 2 years and a bb gun for the past 3 years.  He uses both under supervision and does quite well with them.  My 6 year old isn't even CLOSE to getting his first knife or bb gun yet, he just hasn't shown the responsibility level yet.  I would hate to say that there is a "set" age when a child should get either.  I do know that in Cub Scouts a boy can earn what is called a "whittling Chip" while in the 3rd grade and that allows him to carry a pocketknife during outdoor activities with the Scouts.  That puts them around 9 on average and seems about right for the majority.

I myself don't remember what age I was when I was given my first real knife, but it had to be around 6 or 7.  I know that I ALWAYS had a knife on hand throughout school years as did every other boy in the schools I went to.  I did grow up in smaller schools in what many people would consider the "country" but we had almost 1200 people that lived in our town so we didn't consider ourselves hicks, why it was only a short drive to the big town that had a whopping 7000.  LOL


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

I think it is OK once they realize that they dangerous and know how to properly use one.

Here was my first knife...

The CRKT Baa-Bahh


----------



## pstarr (Jun 8, 2006)

I love that photo of the infant's knife!!!!  :ultracool 

I think I had my first pocketknife when I was about twelve...then it turned into an obsession.


----------

